# People enjoying sailing, boating, jet skiing etc.



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
I didn't find a post specifically for boats, yachts and similar, so thought I'd try making a long running thread where anyone can post their pictures, like the cars and planes posts. 
A few shots of some random people enjoying a sunny day on the water to get it started. 

Seadoo making a splash. 


SE0A8401_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

A Fairey Huntress. 


SE0A8436_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Yachts weaving. 


SE0A8505_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A8506_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr
Please do join in. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Oct 7, 2016)

Good thinking and nice shots to kick it off Graham!


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Oct 7, 2016)

Bow Watch


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Oct 7, 2016)

Cruisin'


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi Roo. 
Thank you. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Good thinking and nice shots to kick it off Graham!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi bluenoser. 
Very nice, I'm going to take a guess you were there enjoying the day too. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi dpc. 
Nice shots, thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dpc (Oct 11, 2016)

Surfing off Victoria, British Columbia, last February.


----------



## dpc (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## triggermike (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## triggermike (Oct 11, 2016)

One more . . .


----------



## dpc (Oct 11, 2016)

triggermike said:


> Yes!




Nice pictures, triggermike. I especially like the first one.


----------



## triggermike (Oct 11, 2016)

dpc said:


> Nice pictures, triggermike. I especially like the first one.



Thank you!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi dpc. 
I didn't notice you labled the shots as being in February, but I did look at them and think "that water looks bloody cold."
Very nice shots. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi triggermike. 
Excellent shots, I really like the first one, do you have any of them riding the foils, I just watched a program about Guy Martin trying to beat the human powered on water record and they were trying to get him up on the foils behind a speed boat, most entertaining! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dpc (Oct 12, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> I didn't notice you labled the shots as being in February, but I did look at them and think "that water looks bloody cold."
> Very nice shots.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.




Thanks, Graham! The first set of photos (kite surfer and kayaker) were taken this past September, the kite surfer off Clover Point, Victoria, British Columbia, and the Kayaker on Lake Minnewanka, Banff National Park, southern Alberta. The last two pictures (surfer and kite surfer) were taken last February off Victoria. The water was COLD in both locations at both times.


----------



## triggermike (Oct 12, 2016)

Graham,

I have a ton of these but I recently off-loaded many of my photos to external hard drives and only have a few on my computer now.

Here's a couple of the foilers . . .


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Oct 12, 2016)

Girl Power! 14 girls and their coach, hope this is ok to post, the only really recognizable ladies are the two up in the bow and are my daughters.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Oct 13, 2016)

The reward of a tough finish


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi triggermike. 
Wow, thank you. Great shots. That first one is a cool dude, one handed whilst riding the foil and looks quite at ease. 

Cheers, Graham. 



triggermike said:


> Graham,
> 
> I have a ton of these but I recently off-loaded many of my photos to external hard drives and only have a few on my computer now.
> 
> Here's a couple of the foilers . . .


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2016)

triggermike said:


> Here's a couple of the foilers . . .



Great shots. I really like the first one.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi bluenoser. 
Nice, they look determined. As far as I'm concerned this is what I started the thread for, (not sure if that is what you meant by OK to post) I'm sure if they were not enjoying themselves they would have been somewhere else! 
The canoeist looks pleased with her performance too. 
Thanks for sharing. I'm going to have to try to get some more myself, but the weather just turned much colder here, it is autumn after all and the water has been a bit empty since I took the other shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



bluenoser1993 said:


> Girl Power! 14 girls and their coach, hope this is ok to post, the only really recognizable ladies are the two up in the bow and are my daughters.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
I took this a while back, although you can't see a grin or anything I'm sure he was enjoying himself, I call it the disappearing SeaDoo! 



SE0A9386_DxO The disappearing SeaDoo by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Dec 19, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I took this a while back, although you can't see a grin or anything I'm sure he was enjoying himself, I call it the disappearing SeaDoo!
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one Graham! Just so long as he didn't fall in any SeaDooDoo ;D


----------



## Mikeymb (Dec 19, 2016)

Definitely humorous for the photographer


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Mikeymb. 
Awww, one on the left has a look of terror on his face, they all look pretty scared, how long before they said again, again? Some children love to be terrified, guess they turn in to adrenaline junkies! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mikeymb said:


> Definitely humorous for the photographer


----------



## Mikeymb (Dec 19, 2016)

The Girls Turn


----------



## Roo (Apr 16, 2017)

how about some surfing from Bells Beach?


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2017)

Roo said:


> how about some surfing from Bells Beach?



Beautiful pictures, Roo. I especially like the first and second one.


----------



## Roo (Apr 16, 2017)

and the wipe out/bail out edition ;D


----------



## Roo (Apr 16, 2017)

Click said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > how about some surfing from Bells Beach?
> ...



Thanks very much Click


----------



## jdanphoto (Apr 16, 2017)

Snorkelers take in the beauty of the coral reef surrounding our anchored catamaran miles off the Belizean coast.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 16, 2017)

A few from Oct 2013...San Francisco Bay



Sailing the San Francisco Bay by Eric Johnson, on Flickr



C69A1344-dpp-c by Eric Johnson, on Flickr



C69A1340-dpp by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 16, 2017)

jdanphoto said:


> Snorkelers take in the beauty of the coral reef surrounding our anchored catamaran miles off the Belizean coast.



Very nice! Love the turquoise color of the water.


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2017)

jdanphoto said:


> Snorkelers take in the beauty of the coral reef surrounding our anchored catamaran miles off the Belizean coast.



I really like this shot. Well done.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 16, 2017)

Roo said:


> and the wipe out/bail out edition ;D



Wow! Amazing captures 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 16, 2017)

A few more...


C69A0742-dpp-c by Eric Johnson, on Flickr



C69A1302-dpp-c by Eric Johnson, on Flickr



Coming and Going through the San Francisco Golden Gate Bridge by Eric Johnson, on Flickr



2 ships passing in the Bay...kite-surfer onlooker by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jdanphoto (Apr 16, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> jdanphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Snorkelers take in the beauty of the coral reef surrounding our anchored catamaran miles off the Belizean coast.
> ...



Thanks so much!


----------



## jdanphoto (Apr 16, 2017)

Click said:


> jdanphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Snorkelers take in the beauty of the coral reef surrounding our anchored catamaran miles off the Belizean coast.
> ...



Thank you!!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Really nice first series, but the second 'wipeout edition' is incredible, the second wipeout shot looks like the board stopped but the guy didn't. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> and the wipe out/bail out edition ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi jdanphoto. 
Beautiful photo. Looks like a fabulous place to be. 

Cheers, Graham. 



jdanphoto said:


> Snorkelers take in the beauty of the coral reef surrounding our anchored catamaran miles off the Belizean coast.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Eric. 
Nice series of shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



serendipidy said:


> A few from Oct 2013...San Francisco Bay


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks, Graham


----------



## Roo (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks Graham and Eric!

Lovely captures jdan and Eric! The aerial sot of the cat is fantastic and I love the scale of the kayaker and sailing ship against the container ship.


----------



## jhpeterson (Apr 17, 2017)

A subject so near and dear to my heart that I've actually based my career on this.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2017)

jhpeterson said:


> A subject so near and dear to my heart that I've actually based my career on this.




Very nice series. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi jhpeterson. 
Really nice shots, I like the low angle view in the second shot, were shooting from a boat?
Is it fair to say you are somewhere off the USA from the registration on one of the yachts. 

Cheers, Graham. 



jhpeterson said:


> A subject so near and dear to my heart that I've actually based my career on this.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 17, 2017)

Big Wake Weekend Fri 3665 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Oh Boy! Oberto and people Big Wake Weekend 2013 5475 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



The Battle - Hydroplane Racing &quot;Big Wake Weekend&quot; © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Big Wake Weekend Fri 3655 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 17, 2017)

jhpeterson said:


> A subject so near and dear to my heart that I've actually based my career on this.



Great series! My fav is #2...great low angle and wonderful composition.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 17, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Big Wake Weekend Fri 3665 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great photos, Keith. I really like the first one!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
They may not have been 'enjoying' themselves at that moment, they were navigating a narrow tidal harbour at Newport but you just know they were going to be enjoying themselves in about 15 minutes when they got to the Solent. You don't need an aerofoil like that if you are not going to be enjoying yourself! ;D



SE0A3420_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
Just giving this post a bit of CPR! 
This chap followed the ferry for a while using the wake to facilitate his fun, I was at the far end of the ferry and the only accessible outside area is 5 decks up and I only had the 24-105 on so they are heavily cropped. 



4X3Z9008_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z9011_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z9012_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z9013_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## mirage (Aug 9, 2018)

Can't see facial expressions but I guess these people are enjoying water sports ... 
I enjoyed watching and capturing the image. 








Flaming Gorge National Recreation Area / Green River - Utah / Wyoming border, USA


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi Mirage. 
A very nice shot, the colour of the water and the shape of the wake work really well together. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mirage.
> A very nice shot, the colour of the water and the shape of the wake work really well together.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



+1 

Nicely done, mirage.


----------



## mirage (Aug 9, 2018)

thx, guys! Got another one. 
Brittany, France. Surfer was enjoying himself and is calling it a day now.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 9, 2018)

Just another day on the bay...



Blue Angels Fleet Week 2011 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi Mirage.
This is very nice, the vastness of the scene is very evocative, I always blow a shot like this by zooming in on the subject, in this instance the surfer, l seem to miss the bigger picture so to speak.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi Kieth. 
Nice shot, plane and boats , ticks lots of boxes. 
Is the bubble effect water vapour being upset by the plane?

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2018)

Very nice shot, Keith.


----------



## bbgunns (Aug 10, 2018)

Always liked this one... "1, 2, 3, GO!"


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi bbgunns. 
Welcome to the forum. 
Very nice shot, a nice classic looking motor boat dive platform too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



bbgunns said:


> Always liked this one... "1, 2, 3, GO!"
> View attachment 179625


----------



## mirage (Aug 10, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mirage.
> This is very nice, the vastness of the scene is very evocative, I always blow a shot like this by zooming in on the subject, in this instance the surfer, l seem to miss the bigger picture so to speak.
> Cheers, Graham.



hehe. Sometimes you can even have both!

1. Looking out on the adriatic sea from top of Island Kornat in Croatia, off the Dalmatian Coast. Not even a wide-angle shot but @55mm on APS-C sensor. Yes, I do like the sea, boats and wake. 







2. Still @55mm, same boat, just a few moments later and framing further to the left, horizon a bit higher.






Of course I could also not resist to switch lenses, zoom in and pan on the next boat passing by. 





Take your pick! 


PS: Location is here: https://goo.gl/maps/VMwoRfHD3ym Highly recommended. But please don't visit all at once, it is nicer uncrowded.


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2018)

I really like the first one.

Well done, mirage.


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2018)

bbgunns said:


> Always liked this one... "1, 2, 3, GO!"



Nice shot.

...and Welcome to CR


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 10, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kieth.
> Nice shot, plane and boats , ticks lots of boxes.
> Is the bubble effect water vapour being upset by the plane?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham. The vapor around the jet is from the air compression as it approaches the speed of sound. His speed is about 600 mph in this shot.


----------



## bbgunns (Aug 10, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi bbgunns.
> Welcome to the forum.
> Very nice shot, a nice classic looking motor boat dive platform too.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thank You Sir!


----------



## bbgunns (Aug 10, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shot.
> 
> ...and Welcome to CR



Thank You!


----------



## mirage (Aug 10, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Thanks Graham. The vapor around the jet is from the air compression as it approaches the speed of sound. His speed is about 600 mph in this shot.



wow. Will it go supersonic flying under the bridge and so low over numerous ships and boats?


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi Mirage. 
A series of nice shots, I prefer the framing on the first one, the islands look more balanced

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 10, 2018)

You just asked the question I was trying to work out how to ask! 

Cheers, Graham. 



mirage said:


> wow. Will it go supersonic flying under the bridge and so low over numerous ships and boats?


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 10, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> You just asked the question I was trying to work out how to ask!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



It comes over the bridge, then dives to about 100 feet at mach .95 or so- just below the speed of sound.



Fleetweek 2015 Blues Sneak Pass 2299 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Aug 10, 2018)

nice views of water


wind by joseph kelly, on Flickr


----------

